# Help with Joomla Catalyst theme



## r9 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have found this theme and I like it. But the part I like the most I can`t make it to show. And I ask you what is the the module in the picture and how do I make it to show ?


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2009)

I figure it out. I installed joomla theme and there was separate Launcher package that after install looks the same as the picture.


----------



## Kweku (Apr 7, 2009)

I need help with joomla in general, any tips?


----------



## webgobe (Apr 20, 2009)

*Tips on Joomla*



Kweku said:


> I need help with joomla in general, any tips?


Yepp, take a look to http://joomla-tips.org or ask me


----------

